# Car bar/couch



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

attempting to upload pictures 
bare with me


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If they are too large, upload
to PhotoBucket and they will
automatically resize.
I'll let someone else tell you how
to resize them on your own.....


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

IMG]http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy345/nailkiller1/Car%20bar%20couch/CIMG4047.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will attempt more pics later, very difficult


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I had the same idea w/ an old Z car i had-to hang one complete side of the skin on the shop wall.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

what a shame, you killed a perfectly good Scout.:sad:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, awesome love the look, but if you cut up a 49 mercury for your next one ill hunt you down ..... the merc is my dream car


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Starting the tops and couch next week when materials arive


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That poor Scout!!!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cool!:thumbup: I can't wait to see the finished product. What are you going with for the tops?



Dave


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Very cool!:thumbup: I can't wait to see the finished product. What are you going with for the tops?
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


The tops will be made out of stainless
They will have an operable glass top for display


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Neat idea.


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

damn i would have taken the scout off your hands!!


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

if you put your head into it i bet you could come up w/ a stellar reason for that tailgate to be operable! (secret stash, fridge,.....)


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

dnconstruction said:


> damn i would have taken the scout off your hands!!


It was layin in the weeds at a junkyard
Next to two others
Are these things hard to come by?


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Very hard to come by. Around here that would be rescued and restored. Of course if you had the money to do it.


----------

